# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Επεξεργαστής Intel Core i5 4590 (1150/3.30 Ghz/6 MB)

## giannisaek

Τιμή 100€ παράδοση Θεσσαλονίκη
Υ.Γ. Αρχική τιμή αγοράς 221€

----------

